# Mal ein paar Fragen zum Programmieren ;)



## dyingmemories (25 April 2015)

Hallo,
ich wollt mal Fragen was eure Erfahrungen waren die euch zum Programmieren gebracht haben.

Ich bin jetzt 24 Jahre alt und komme aus Kärnten.
Ich bin gelernter Elektroinstallationstechniker, nur kann ich für die Hausinstallation nicht sehr viel Freude aufbringen (stemmen und gipsen^^)

Mein größtes Interesse gilt der Steuerungstechnik,sowie auch der Elektrotechnik (gehört ja eh zusammen   wobei ich mir sehr sehr schwer tue mir alles alleine beizubringen,im Internet zusammen zu suchen und zu probieren.

Ich habe großes Glück das unsere Firma für die Baustelle S7-1200 Cpus hat, da ich dadurch das erste mal seit der Lehrzeit wieder mehr mit SPS-Steuerungen zu tun habe.
Auch laufen unsere TBM´s mit einer Schneider CPU wo wir die Programme einsehen können.

Welche Tipps könnt ihr mir geben um mich erfolgreich  mehr in der Steuerungstechnik weiter zu bilden wenn nicht sogar berufliche Aussichtschancen zu bekommen.

LG aus Kärnten


----------



## dentech (25 April 2015)

Hi,

mir hat die Weiterbildung zum Techniker sehr geholfen. Bin auch gelernter Elektroinstallateur und hab dann den Techniker gemacht, bleibt nur noch die Entscheidung Voll- oder Teilzeit. Nach dem Techniker war es auch nicht so schwierig in die Industrie zu wechseln.


----------



## dyingmemories (25 April 2015)

Wie hast du deine Weiterbildung gemacht?
Nur durch Kurse oder wirklich in einem Betrieb?


----------



## MSB (25 April 2015)

dyingmemories schrieb:


> Wie hast du deine Weiterbildung gemacht?
> Nur durch Kurse oder wirklich in einem Betrieb?


Techniker meint in seinen Fall staatlich geprüfter Techniker,  wobei ich null Ahnung habe ob es ein entsprechendes Pendant auch in AT gibt. 

Das ist eine mehr oder weniger normale schulische Ausbildung welche man eben Vollzeit oder Teilzeit machen kann.


----------



## dentech (25 April 2015)

Hi, ich habe Teilzeit gemacht, dauerte vier Jahre und im vorletzten Halbjahr gab es dann ein Abschlussprojekt in einem Betrieb. Danach kam dann nur noch die Abschlussprüfung.

Genau, in Deutschland nennt sich das staatlich geprüfter Elektrotechniker.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (25 April 2015)

Der beste tipp ist schon gegeben : Mache dein Techniker

Sonnst würde ich sagen,
Folge die Siemens Kurse zum SPS Programmieren. Dan kannst du auch nachweisen bei ein zukünftige Arbeitgeber das du das beherrscht.

Bram


----------



## dyingmemories (25 April 2015)

Ja ist schon ziemlich interessant.
Nur ist es dann doch nicht so leicht,das Nebenbei zu machen bzw Vollzeit.
Da ich dekade arbeite geht Teilzeit gar nicht.
Und die Siemens Kurse kommen mir nur extrem kurz vor


----------



## dentech (25 April 2015)

Man kann den Techniker auch über eine Fernschule machen, gehört aber sehr viel Disziplin dazu.


----------



## dyingmemories (25 April 2015)

Das mit der Fernschule gefällt mir gar nicht.
Alleine schon bei den Fragestellungen.

Wenn ich etwas wissen will muss ich das vor meinen Augen sehen um auch zu verstehen.
Nur so hab ich mir das programmieren von SPS-Steuerungen anähernd aneignen können


----------



## norustnotrust (25 April 2015)

Die Sitrain Kurse sind gut aber ziemlich teuer. Auf der WiFi Graz gibt's einen Schulungspfad für SPS Programmierung (4Kurse glaube ich) die gut und leistbar sind. Vielleicht gibt's die in Klafu auch.


----------



## dyingmemories (25 April 2015)

Hallo,
also ich komm aus Spittal/Kärnten arbeite aber in Deutschlandsberg (noch)

Hat wer überhaupt erfahrungen mit den Sitrain Kursen?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (25 April 2015)

dyingmemories schrieb:


> Hat wer überhaupt erfahrungen mit den Sitrain Kursen?



Der einzige Sitrain die ich gemacht hab war der 10 Tätige PCS7 Systemkurs in Mannheim.
Die war auf jeden fall sehr gut. Wenn das Niveau bei alle Sitrain so ist, ist es nur zu empfehlen.
Ja, sie sind teuer. 

Bram


----------



## rogseut (26 April 2015)

Komme auch aus dem Handwerk. Mir ging es wie dir. Hab dann in den Jahren nach der Ausbildung verschiedene kleinere Weiterbildung machen können Klimatechnik, Heizung, Sanitär, Lüftung, Brandmelde. Hab mich dann mit 25 entschlossen Meister zu machen.  Da ist ein SPS Grundkurs mit 80h dabei. Danach hab ich noch die SPS Fachkraft bei der HWK Bayreuth gemacht waren glaub ich 9 Monate Teilzeit so knapp 400h. Der Kurs hat mir in Sachen SPS viel gebracht. Dann viel Praxis Erfahrungen sammeln. Wichtig ist das erlernte schnell in due Praxis umzusetzen.  Wenn erst mal 1 Jahr rum ist ohne das du dein wissen anwenden kannst nützt dir das alles nichts.
Ich würde den Meister dem Techniker auf jedenfall vorziehen. Will den Techniker nicht schlecht reden aber bei uns sind 2 Meister HWK und 4 Techniker IHK tätig. Man merkt das die Meister Ausbildung einfach viel Praxisbezogener ist. Die Techniker bei uns haben auf jeden Fall nichts in ihrer Ausbildung gehört von VDE Normen Speziell 0100-600 0100-410 0118 EN13849 701/702,


----------



## manseluk (27 April 2015)

Ich begann auch mit einer Lehre als Elektroinstallateur und wollte mehr als nur gipsen 

Darauf hin studierte ich an der FH Elektrotechnik, da hatte ich zwar sehr wenig Steuerungstechnik (2 Module à 4 Credits), dafür aber sonst viele Grundlagen in der Mathematik und Elektrotechnik. Siemenssteuerungen behandelten wir nicht.
Schlussendlich ging es darum, Methoden zu lernen, wie man sich selber in komplexe Themen einlesen kann und Problemstellungen löst. Z.B. behandelten wir Assembler, dafür kein AWL. Aber mit Assembler-Kentnissen verstand ich bald auch AWL nach kurzem Selbststudium, der Rest ist Learning-By-Doing.

Der Hacken an der Sache ist, dass du mehrere Jahre investieren musst und arbeiten nebenbei eher schwierig ist. Ich bereue es dennoch keine Sekunde, würde es aber nur empfehlen, wenn du Freude am erlernen neuer Dinge (von welchen du vieles nie mehr brauchst ) und finanziell ein wenig Luft hast.


----------



## hub (27 April 2015)

Hallo,

Techniker-Ausbildung ist nicht zwingend notwendig, kann aber bei der Jobsuche enorm hilfreich sein.

Wenn man gut mit Stromlaufplänen (inkl. Logikfunktionen) zurechtkommt und versteht, kann man mit KOP/FUB anfangen.
Als Einstieg empfiehlt sich da z.B. eine LOGO-Steuerung. Auch mit Step7 kann man anfangen.

Kurse sind dafür nicht unbedingt notwendig, erleichtern allerdings den Einstieg.
Speziell bei Siemens mit ihren vielen Eigenheiten in der Software (Editoren) und auch bei der Programmierung.

Die „Getting Started“ von Siemens sind dabei nicht schlecht und helfen anfangs weiter.
Und natürlich dieses Forum.

Allerdings muss man schon einige Zeit dafür investieren und man muss dabei und dran bleiben.


----------



## dyingmemories (27 April 2015)

Also generell würde ich sagen das ich scho gute kenntnisse in der Programmierung besitze.
Hab mich schon in den Grundlagen in der Berufsschule weit aus mehr dafür interessieren können als andere.

Die grundlegende Programmierung fällt mir leicht, aber das reicht in der heutigen Zeit lange nicht mehr aus.
Man muss ja auch regeln können (PID zb), kommunizieren mit der Gesamten einheit (Bausteine auslesen, AUfzeichnungen realisieren, usw)

Also ich sag mal, Logo hab ich ganz sicher keine Probleme.
Und S7 nur gewisse funktionen.

Bin auch beim Überlegen den Elektromeister bzw Befähigungsprüfung nächstes Jahr zu machen.
Natürlich wäre mir das Studium am liebsten aber das wird sich Finanziell sicher nicht Spielen.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (27 April 2015)

Ich kenn mir da zu schlecht aus aber,
Ist der Meister nicht mehr gedacht für jemanden die sich selbständig machen will?

Bram


----------



## manseluk (27 April 2015)

dyingmemories schrieb:


> Natürlich wäre mir das Studium am liebsten aber das wird sich Finanziell sicher nicht Spielen.



Bei uns gibt es die Möglichkeit, Teilzeit zu studieren und nebenbei 40-60% zu arbeiten, dann dauert es bis zum Bachelor 4 anstelle von 3 Jahren. Ich weiss nicht, wie das in DE ist, aber bei uns wird dieser Weg eher beliebter. Der Vorteil auf diesem Weg ist, der direkte Vergleich zwischen Studium und Praxis, Nachteil, du hast über vier Jahre eine 6 Tage-Woche. Obwohl in DE habt ihr ja eh mehr Ferien und eine geringer Wochenarbeitszeit


----------



## dyingmemories (27 April 2015)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Ich kenn mir da zu schlecht aus aber,
> Ist der Meister nicht mehr gedacht für jemanden die sich selbständig machen will?
> 
> Bram



nein das würde ich nicht sagen.
Wenn ich mir unsere Baustellen anschaue ist ein Meister fast unumgänglich jemals in seinem Beruf weiter zu kommen.(Also von der Position her)

Achja und ich komm aus Österreich


----------



## bike (27 April 2015)

dyingmemories schrieb:


> nein das würde ich nicht sagen.
> Wenn ich mir unsere Baustellen anschaue ist ein Meister fast unumgänglich...



Bei uns auf den Baustellen sind eigentlich selten Meister, warum auch?
Gute Elektriker, gute Techniker und / oder Ingenieure machen eine gute Arbeit.

Man kann auch im Fernstudium parallel zur Arbeit studieren, zum Ingenieur oder Techniker.
Und im Studium lernt man mehr Theorie und das kann sehr hilfreich sein, wenn Probleme analysiert und gelöst werden müssen.


bike


----------



## norustnotrust (27 April 2015)

dyingmemories schrieb:


> Also generell würde ich sagen das ich scho gute kenntnisse in der Programmierung besitze.
> Hab mich schon in den Grundlagen in der Berufsschule weit aus mehr dafür interessieren können als andere.
> 
> Die grundlegende Programmierung fällt mir leicht, aber das reicht in der heutigen Zeit lange nicht mehr aus.
> ...



Was auch immer du kannst (bzw. meinst zu können) spielt aber halt für den ersten Schritt (=in ein Vorstellungsgespräch eingeladen zu werden) eine untergeordnete Rolle. Die entscheidende Rolle spielt was dein potentieller Arbeitgeber GLAUBT (auf Basis deiner Unterlagen) dass du kannst bzw. lernen kannst.
Ich kann nur aus eigener Sicht (Industrie, KMU) sagen dass ich dich mit Lebenslauf Elektriker (Background Gebäudeinstallation) ohne weitere Ausbildung (Wifi, Sitrain, event. Fohnsdorf) und Berufserfahrung eher nicht einladen würde.


----------



## dyingmemories (28 April 2015)

norustnotrust schrieb:


> Was auch immer du kannst (bzw. meinst zu können) spielt aber halt für den ersten Schritt (=in ein Vorstellungsgespräch eingeladen zu werden) eine untergeordnete Rolle. Die entscheidende Rolle spielt was dein potentieller Arbeitgeber GLAUBT (auf Basis deiner Unterlagen) dass du kannst bzw. lernen kannst.
> Ich kann nur aus eigener Sicht (Industrie, KMU) sagen dass ich dich mit Lebenslauf Elektriker (Background Gebäudeinstallation) ohne weitere Ausbildung (Wifi, Sitrain, event. Fohnsdorf) und Berufserfahrung eher nicht einladen würde.




Und das ist der springende Punkt,denn ich selbst würde es ja auch nicht anders machen.
Ich hätte auch an Wifi bzw. Sitrain gedacht nur weis ich nicht was besser ist.

Habe einen Arbeitskollegen der mir sagte das der Wifi-Kurs (1.Modul) nicht viel gebracht hat


----------



## de vliegende hollander (28 April 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Bei uns auf den Baustellen sind eigentlich selten Meister, warum auch?
> Gute Elektriker, gute Techniker und / oder Ingenieure machen eine gute Arbeit.
> 
> Man kann auch im Fernstudium parallel zur Arbeit studieren, zum Ingenieur oder Techniker.
> ...



Genau so ist es und kenn ich es auch.

Du bist noch jung. Bevorzuge jetzt Techniker vor Kurse würde ich sagen.

Bram


----------



## dyingmemories (29 April 2015)

Hy,

leider wird das mit Techniker sicher nichts werden.
Kann es mir nicht leisten in die Schule zu gehen da ich dieses oder nächstes Jahr Haus kaufen will.
Und teilzeit ist für mich mit Dekadenarbeit keine Option.

Aber danke


----------



## MSB (29 April 2015)

dyingmemories schrieb:


> Kann es mir nicht leisten in die Schule zu gehen da ich dieses oder nächstes Jahr Haus kaufen will.
> Und teilzeit ist für mich mit Dekadenarbeit keine Option.


Tja zum leisten:
Musst du halt selbst entscheiden, ob du es dir "leisten" kannst, die nächsten Jahrzehnte deines Berufslebens dann tendenziell entsprechend schlechter zu verdienen.
Und wenn du erst mal den finanziellen Klotz "Haus" am Bein hast, dann folgen daraus 2 Dinge:
Du bist verhältnismäßig gesehen nicht mehr mobil, sprich du ziehst nicht dahin wo du einen guten Job bekommen könntest.
Deine finanziellen Ressourcen gehen auf lange Zeit mehr oder weniger dafür drauf.

Generell halte ich "Kurse" ala Sitrain und Co. zwar für hilfreich als Starthilfe, aber wenn du nicht zeitnah bis zeitgleich die Möglichkeit hast,
dieses erlernte Wissen zu nutzen, für rausgeschmissenens Geld. Im Gegenzug ist es aber so, wenn du Programmieren willst, dann solltest du dich 
eben bei deinem jetzigen Arbeitgeber bemühen eben jene Chance zu bekommen. Das setzt dann auch nicht zwingend einen Kurs voraus.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

